# Goliath needs a home in N.Y.



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Goliath, the Maine **** from New York still needs a home.
He'sbeen neutered, vaccinated and tested; sadly he's FIV+. But strong as a horse, no signs of secondary infections/virus that go along with the condition..his foster home is no longer available and no other offers at the moment. The vet's office will hold him temporarily. We're looking for a home where Goliath can be socialized, integrated and eventually rehomed if necessary. He is semi feral and has been abused although shows potential to be socialized..
If you can help please e-mail me privatly or directly to Pat Lamoretti in Long Island, N.Y. [email protected]

Thank-you very much,


----------

